
JedisPipeline || Jedis Adaptor (Redis Java API) - joaqib
https://github.com/Appgree/redis-pipeline
======
joaqib
Jedis adaptor (Redis Java API) in order to optimize performance via the
transparent use of pipeliing and cache. It allows a x5 performance improvement
of Redis servers.

